# Which best rechargable bike light(s)



## AuraTodd (18 Aug 2015)

I am after some rechargeable lights but I am not sure which one’s to go for. Have been to my local bike shop and seen Moon XP500 at 500 lumins which includes the back light as well. Price for this is £85 which is in a sale reduced from £160 I think)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00APFUP...olid=SZ5DJWHXE28B&coliid=I2PX8TNZWO69XM&psc=1

I have also seen One23 Extreme Bright 1000, Front Light in a Weymouth bike shop at 1000 lumens max output £79.99 (for front light).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008XH6S...olid=SZ5DJWHXE28B&coliid=I3PVB0N976ZKV7&psc=1

Would like lights for cycling round town and unlite country roads. Can you advise me which of the two listed above I should go for?

Many thanks.


----------



## mjr (18 Aug 2015)

Neither look designed/shaped/legal for road use. Why not do it properly, buy a dynamo and lights from Germany?


----------



## helston90 (18 Aug 2015)

I have the moon xp300 and use it for commuting all winter and have done for a few years, it's a great light, plenty bright enough to see by even on 200 lumen (I never run it at full 300 so the 500 should be fine), the only major downside is the flash mode isn't really appropriate for anything- it has 4 modes of brightness then flash mode which is just too bright and annoying. Best perk is being able to charge from USB- so I keep one cable in work in case it needs a top up. 
Never heard of the other one.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Aug 2015)

You are 2 days late as you could of gotten a Moon XP 780 for 47 quid in the Edinburgh bicycle sale. Of course as has been said these are not road legal apparently but that's for another debate.


In fact scrap that the sale is still on ! have a look ! Your moon XP500 is 62 quid right now and inc rear light as well!


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Aug 2015)

Halfords have got their Bike Hut 450 lumens rechargeable front light reduced from £49.99 down to £24 in their sale at the moment. It comes with helmet and handlebar mounts and seems plenty bright enough to me. Battery life is reportedly up to 10 hours, depending on which mode you use.
www.halfords.com/cycling/lights-locks/lights/bikehut-l450-front-light


----------



## flake99please (19 Aug 2015)

For the front, I would recommend the Cateye Volt 700. At their lowest setting (100 lumens), they're more than adequate for commuting on lit roads, a simple double click whilst on, and you have the full monty (700 lumens) for unlit paths.

For the rear I would recommend the Exposure Tracer as you main 'always on' light. Again on its lowest setting, the light has a good throw of rearward facing light.

I have used both these lights since January this year, and have been faultless. I also have 2x front Cateye Rapid X fitted to my front fork (flashing), and 2x rear Cateye Rapid X flashing) fitted to my down tubes. I may look like the proverbial xmas tree, but I consider these necessary for my 4am commutes.


----------



## bpsmith (19 Aug 2015)

I have the Cateye Volt 300 and Volt 50 pack. Very good set of lights and plenty bright enough for your requirements.


----------



## annirak (19 Aug 2015)

I recommend the B&M series. I love my Ixon IQ Speed Premium. The light it lays out is a nice, consistent patch out front, that stretches far enough that I'm happy doing 25 mph in the pitch black. The light consistency is a really important part for me, since that means that there is no hot spot in the middle of my vision, which means better situational awareness and less tunnel vision. As a bonus, the light is incredibly bright, but doesn't dazzle other road users. Since it conforms to the German StVZO regulations, that makes it legal for use on roads in the UK (most bike lights are not legal for British road use).

I would suggest checking out the Ixon line, which is available from Rose Bikes.
http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/products/bike-components/lighting/battery-lamps/headlights/

I found this site really helpful when looking for lights:
http://fahrradbeleuchtung-info.de/overview-battery-powered-bike-headlamps-cutoff


----------



## gavintc (19 Aug 2015)

annirak said:


> Since it conforms to the German StVZO regulations, that makes it legal for use on roads in the UK (most bike lights are not legal for British road use).



What makes a front light legal for road use? I have series of lights and am curious what is not legal.


----------



## annirak (19 Aug 2015)

gavintc said:


> What makes a front light legal for road use? I have series of lights and am curious what is not legal.


http://www.ctc.org.uk/cyclists-library/regulations/lighting-regulations


> *Front Lamp*
> One is required, showing a white light, positioned centrally or offside, up to 1500mm from the ground, aligned towards and visible from the front. If capable of emitting a steady light, it must be marked as conforming to BS6102/3 or an equivalent EC standard.
> 
> If capable of emitting only a flashing light, it must emit at least 4 candela



The point is the standard marking. You won't find one on most LED light products.


----------



## flake99please (19 Aug 2015)

Reading further down in the CTC article linked above...

My reading of the text below is that any light that flashes is now legal, but not approved?

*Flashers*
Thanks to the 2005 RVLR amendment on 23 October of that year it finally became legal to have a flashing light on a pedal cycle, provided it flashes between 60 and 240 times per minute (1 – 4Hz).

Even better: it became possible for a flashing light to be *approved*, meaning no other light would be needed in that position. And since BS6102/3 does not cater for flashing, approval is granted simply on the basis of brightness (as specified above).

Because DfT very much prefer things to be evaluated against a proper technical standard wherever possible: any flashing lamp that is also capable of emitting a steady light is approved only if it conforms with BS6102/3 when switched to steady mode. Since most flashing lights _do_ also have a steady mode, they're legal but not approved, so you'll probably need another lamp that is.

Unfortunately Britain is not the force it once was in the world cycle market, with the result that very few manufacturers can nowadays be bothered to test and mark their products to our standards. So it can be really hard nowadays, to find any _approved_ lamp for sale these days, flashing or not!

Fortunately our Police seem hardly more concerned by legal niceties than lamp manufacturers. Since it became _theoretically_ legal to ride a bike with just flashing lights on it, they're nowadays no more likely to quibble its legal status than one equipped with steady lights – unless they're rather dim (the lights that is) or involved in an accident. Then it's possible that someone might look a bit closer


----------



## annirak (19 Aug 2015)

flake99please said:


> Reading further down in the CTC article linked above...
> 
> My reading of the text below is that any light that flashes is now legal, but not approved?



The issue here is in the original text of the 2005 RVLR amendment. 


> If *capable of emitting a steady light*, it must be marked as conforming to BS6102/3 or an equivalent EC standard


(emphasis mine)

My reading of this is that unless your light is blinky only, it must be approved to be legal. IANAL, but it seems pretty clear to me what the legalities are. What's not clear is what individual police forces will choose to do.



flake99please said:


> Unfortunately Britain is not the force it once was in the world cycle market, with the result that very few manufacturers can nowadays be bothered to test and mark their products to our standards. So it can be really hard nowadays, to find any _approved_ lamp for sale these days, flashing or not!



This is precisely why I went with a German light. The law in Germany is quite strict about cycling lights. They all must conform to StVZO (which is more strict than BS6102/3) and there is no blinky exception.

Legal aspects aside, I really like having a dip beam. It means that I can have a light which is very bright without worrying about oncoming traffic being dazzled by my light, which can also cause accidents.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Aug 2015)

Bear in mind that, as rechargeable AA and AAA are available and reliable, your choice of rechargeable lamps may be wider than you think.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Aug 2015)

flake99please said:


> For the front, I would recommend the Cateye Volt 700. At their lowest setting (100 lumens), they're more than adequate for commuting on lit roads, a simple double click whilst on, and you have the full monty (700 lumens) for unlit paths.
> 
> For the rear I would recommend the Exposure Tracer as you main 'always on' light. Again on its lowest setting, the light has a good throw of rearward facing light.
> 
> I have used both these lights since January this year, and have been faultless. I also have 2x front Cateye Rapid X fitted to my front fork (flashing), and 2x rear Cateye Rapid X flashing) fitted to my down tubes. I may look like the proverbial xmas tree, but I consider these necessary for my 4am commutes.



This one wasn`t half price unfortunately but the Volt 1200 was if the OP is interested.


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Aug 2015)

annirak said:


> This is precisely why I went with a German light. The law in Germany is quite strict about cycling lights. They all must conform to StVZO (which is more strict than BS6102/3) and there is no blinky exception.



A genuine question - is the German light actual legal here? It may be conforming to a stricter standard than the BS, but seeing as it is not marked as BS then surely it is not legal?


----------



## flake99please (19 Aug 2015)

I believe that because we are part of the EU we can accept similar European standards, provided that their standard is at least equivalent to our BS standard.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Aug 2015)

Won't a German light be set up for left hand drive..?


----------



## flake99please (19 Aug 2015)

annirak said:


> T
> 
> My reading of this is that unless your light is blinky only, it must be approved to be legal.



*'Since most flashing lights do also have a steady mode, they're legal'*

If the light is flashing, its legal from what I have read (as long as it meets the flashing criteria). Whether the light has a steady mode or not wouldnt affect its legality, as long as long as the light is being used in a flashing mode.

As long as the OP has flashing lights which meets the regulations (no need for BS compliance, as it doesnt cover flashing lamps) they should be able to run with pretty much any steady mode lamp (in addition to the 'flasher') & remain legal.


----------



## flake99please (19 Aug 2015)

I would be interested to hear of anyone involved in a night time RTA with non BS compliant lights, and whether they have had any issues with them from the police/solicitors/courts etc.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Aug 2015)

Question why is there not a plethora of lights similar to the German standard if its equivalent to the BS not sold in the UK ? If it was a legal requirement etc etc . I did look at similar but also noticed one manufacturer had now stopped making them. Think it might have been Philips ? The issue for me is that I need a fair bit of brightness on the road ahead but that is due to my speed. if you are slow then you will get buy with a less bright lamp. Not tried my new light out in anger yet but looking at it , it is not too dissimilar to my existing torch just better sealed and designed for the purpose. Pay a bit more and you get the lens options on these LEDs and the spread is better.


----------



## LonesomeWanderer (19 Aug 2015)

I've got the Moon X Power front and Shield back, the latter is very bright so you have to be careful which angle it's mounted at.. I've pointed my one down a bit so it reflects off the bike and creates a big pool of red light...


----------



## mythste (19 Aug 2015)

flake99please said:


> I would be interested to hear of anyone involved in a night time RTA with non BS compliant lights, and whether they have had any issues with them from the police/solicitors/courts etc.



Likewise.

I'm happy to chance my arm and use something that I know I can see and be seen with in the hope that it prevents such any sort of RTA. With a dash of common sense thrown in as well, of course.


----------



## annirak (19 Aug 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> A genuine question - is the German light actual legal here? It may be conforming to a stricter standard than the BS, but seeing as it is not marked as BS then surely it is not legal?


"Or equivalent EC standard"


----------



## annirak (19 Aug 2015)

flake99please said:


> Because DfT very much prefer things to be evaluated against a proper technical standard wherever possible: any flashing lamp that is also capable of emitting a steady light is approved only if it conforms with BS6102/3 when switched to steady mode. Since most flashing lights _do_ also have a steady mode, they're legal but not approved, so you'll probably need another lamp that is.





flake99please said:


> *'Since most flashing lights do also have a steady mode, they're legal'*
> 
> If the light is flashing, its legal from what I have read (as long as it meets the flashing criteria). Whether the light has a steady mode or not wouldnt affect its legality, as long as long as the light is being used in a flashing mode.
> 
> As long as the OP has flashing lights which meets the regulations (no need for BS compliance, as it doesnt cover flashing lamps) they should be able to run with pretty much any steady mode lamp (in addition to the 'flasher') & remain legal.



Legal vs. approved. You still need at least one approved light to be legal. So, better get that blinky! Again, legality is one thing, enforcement is another. I use a StVZO light because the beam pattern is suitable to my needs. Massive bright patch on the road, not in other people's eyes. I happily hit 25mph with that light on dark paths & roads.


----------



## BigCoops (19 Aug 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Halfords have got their Bike Hut 450 lumens rechargeable front light reduced from £49.99 down to £24 in their sale at the moment. It comes with helmet and handlebar mounts and seems plenty bright enough to me. Battery life is reportedly up to 10 hours, depending on which mode you use.
> www.halfords.com/cycling/lights-locks/lights/bikehut-l450-front-light



Thanks for this, reserved one this morning, just been to get it, now fitted to my spare helmet and the battery is charging, 

Cracking bit of kit to be fair, easy to fit and appears good quality...(time will tell of course). 

Thanks again for the link


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Aug 2015)

BigCoops said:


> Thanks for this, reserved one this morning, just been to get it, now fitted to my spare helmet and the battery is charging,
> 
> Cracking bit of kit to be fair, easy to fit and appears good quality...(time will tell of course).
> 
> Thanks again for the link



No problem, happy to help.
I've bought two (one for each bike  ) and they're an absolute bargain at under half price.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Aug 2015)

I had my Koga Roadchamp fitted with a Shimano hub dynamo and Busch and Müller lights. I live in the middle of nowhere in Denmark and go to work at 4 am.. It is as black as black out there and the B&M lights are great. I have no problem seeing and I dont have to worry about batteries.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Aug 2015)

I can't comment on a front light but the Lezyne Micro Drive (USB rechargeable) rear light is pretty good. It's got very bright daylight settings which are really too bright for might-time use. I use the night time flash mode which gives eight hours of use. On a group ride in the countryside I use the economy setting.
http://www.lezyne.com/product-led-sport-microrear.php


----------



## mjr (20 Aug 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Won't a German light be set up for left hand drive..?


I think ISWYM. Every German light I've seen has been symmetric. I think this is because German cycle tracks are sometimes on the left of a carriageway, just like ours are sometimes on the right.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (20 Aug 2015)

I use one of these and am impressed with it.
It has five settings and on the third brightest it does me for dark lane riding. 
*Bontrager Ion 700 USB Front Light




*


----------



## mjr (21 Aug 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I use one of these and am impressed with it.
> It has five settings and on the third brightest it does me for dark lane riding.
> *Bontrager Ion 700 USB Front Light
> 
> ...


Does that crack light up or has it no side visibility at all?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (22 Aug 2015)

mjray said:


> Does that crack light up or has it no side visibility at all?


It has a small orange section for sidelight but i cant say i notice it.


----------



## wisdom (22 Aug 2015)

Cateye volt 300 for me on the daily commute plenty bright enough and lasts a long time between charges especially on the nano mode


----------



## ACS (22 Aug 2015)

Ay Up road lights for me. Not cheap. I think I paid about £190 in 2010 and purchased them on the advice of the ever knowledgable Audax community in Scotland.

I have used these lights for commuting (11 miles each way on very rural roads) on a daily basis both as lights to be seen by and lights to see by. They have performed flawlessly, they are robust, totally waterproof and spare parts are readily available from the vendor. I have recently acquired an uprated battery for longer distance Audax rides.

While the up front cost is considerable I consider these lights to be an long investment.

Usual caveat: No connection with the company, just a happy customer.


----------



## mjr (22 Aug 2015)

DiddlyDodds said:


> It has a small orange section for sidelight but i cant say i notice it.


I'd not risk it then. One of the practical benefits of legal lights is they have side "be seen" illumination.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Aug 2015)

ACS said:


> Ay Up road lights for me. Not cheap. I think I paid about £190 in 2010 and purchased them on the advice of the ever knowledgable Audax community in Scotland.
> 
> I have used these lights for commuting (11 miles each way on very rural roads) on a daily basis both as lights to be seen by and lights to see by. They have performed flawlessly, they are robust, totally waterproof and spare parts are readily available from the vendor. I have recently acquired an uprated battery for longer distance Audax rides.
> 
> ...



At least Australia got ONE thing right. 

I have 2 Ayup sets: one each for the commuter / tourer bike and the road bike. They've both been very reliable. To expand on what @ACS said: they're also reasonably light (even with the battery pack), and have an impressively-long battery life fully-charged. The flashing mode is also quite friendly to oncoming traffic, being of low-tempo.


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Aug 2015)

Just a quick update.

I have two sets of the Halfords lights that i recommended - one for each bike.
The illumination from the light is excellent - part of NCN R66 goes through a curved, unlit (and supposedly haunted) tunnel and it is like having a headlamp on the bike, even on the lowest power setting, so it should be fine for use this winter.

However, on both bikes I have the same model of Bike Hut wireless computer - on my hybrid, this works fine with the new light in any mode.
On my road bike, the computer won't work at all if I have the light in "flash" mode and only works intermittently unless I ensure that the power cable for the light is at least a couple of inches away with the light in any other mode.
I'm going to swap the two lights over to see if this has any effect...


----------

